

Johnson (Smalltalk) and Armstrong (Erlang) on the state of OOP - isamuel
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/johnson-armstrong-oop

======
chc
Can we have some sort of flag on these video links so I know which ones are
going to waste my time? Video is such an inefficient medium for delivering
words unless we're talking about a Micro Machines commercial.

~~~
johkra
There's a transcript underneath the video. The site design has room for
improvement, but it works fine with readability.

Flag: infoq = with transcript

~~~
chc
Oh, jeeze. I did not even see that. Thank you very much.

